# More Ranch-y Pictures



## CowboysDaughter (Jul 22, 2008)

Okay so as promised, a few more. We have an unbelievable amount of pictures of working cattle. I'll try and get some more up here on this thread maybe this afternoon. These were taken with my Mama's Olympus DSLR. I didn't take them, she did; because, well, I was helping them work the cattle!

Okay we have to brand the calves. If you think this is cruel, then just leave this thread now, please. I'm not going to say it doesn't hurt them, because that would be stupid. But it is neccessary; cattle get through fences and over to neighbor's land, and the only way they can tell if they are ours, is by our brand. You may think what we're doing in some of these pictures are cruel, but it just has to be done. So please keep rash comments to yourself.

So basically what happens is.... Somebody has to go out and rope one of the little critters by two hind feet; which isn't easy I promise you:








Then dally {wrap the rope around the horn} drag them to the flanking crew:







Where they flank the little guy down {here Ty is trying to get this one down alone}:







Or sit on him, whichever works best:







Or even do some kind of funky dance with the fellow:







And sit on him while everybody gets their job done:












And the guy who roped the calf sometimes has to continue to hold the hind feet if the back-end flanker is somehow absent:







Leaving the head flanker by himself:







And there is always a photographer (aka Mama) to take purty pictures like this'n:


----------



## Kegger (Jul 22, 2008)

Great series. Though it makes me terribly homesick.... I miss ropin.


----------



## CowboysDaughter (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey Kegger! Thanks- awww I'm sorry. Where did you grow up?? Did you rope competitively?


----------



## Doug (Jul 22, 2008)

Great series of photos. Thanks for sharing them.  I'd love to see more.


----------



## CowboysDaughter (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks Doug! One you can look at not too far below this thread is one I posted called "The Good Ol' Days" that is similar. I'll try to get another one together soon; it's hard to organize all those photos into a series.


----------



## wlsmoku (Jul 22, 2008)

we def love them - don't stop posting them! great stories AND photos!!


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 23, 2008)

You sure live in a world that is totally different from my own!
And you experience things that I have only ever HEARD about on TV. 
Very interesting! And it brings about a kind of photography that's also very interesting since it is sort of "exotic" to many.
We have a forum policy, though, which says that inside our threads we only present our own photos, photos that we have taken. I know, exceptions are being made of the rule, even by myself in the "Germany Meet-Up"-thread where at one point in time I posted photos my dad had taken since we all were busy watching our cameras, keeping them dry, and canoe-ing down the river. But all in all try to reduce your photo posting to your OWN work, will you?

And I see you're soon going to be 15. Makes you only a couple of months younger than my daughter (that favourite model of mine, you know?) .


----------



## CowboysDaughter (Jul 23, 2008)

Oh I'm really sorry LaFoto! I doubted putting these up, because of that factor, but also thought people would enjoy seeing a different lifestyle. And since I'm working with the guys during branding and sorting and pretty much everything else, that leaves Mama to take the pictures. I'm really sorry, I thought in the "Just For Fun" it would be okay. Sorry!

But I'm glad this kind of photography was so welcomed here! I wasn't sure if it would be. Thank you everybody for your kind comments!

Oh, and your daughter is only 15? In that shot she looked much older than that! Anyways, yep, coming up in 8 days. =D


----------

